# Since Tele's are the Order of the Day



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Seems there are a lot of tele builds going on
Gives me a excuse to post a couple pics ofsome of my builds
I have way to many on the go but here you go
I guess we will start with the Cedarcaster
Made from a 80+ year old cedar railroad post
It was a bet from my wife actually
These are the latest pics.I will spare you the build pics
This one is just about ready for final sanding and buffing.Maybe a couple more coats of nitro and then let it hang for a month or so


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

For #2 we will go with the Nutcaster
Full 2" chambered walnut
Wasn't going to bind this one but I had a tearout so I decided to try something different
Not just to sure what I am going to use for a finish yet :confused-smiley-010


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

#3
Lets go with 
I just call it "The Red One"
Double bound ash,3 layer binding on the top,W/R/W
This one too is about ready to sit for a month and then final sanding and polishing


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Well this is the final one I will bore you with,The Birdcaster
This one is actually getting built for someone other than me or my family.Kinda my first order
Mystery wood chambered body.Not sure what it is.Some kind of old growth wood
Hard enough that I think its hardwood but?????
Birdseye Maple top,5 layer binding on top,B/W/B/W/B
This has a bit wider binding because the top was just about 3/8" thick


















Here is a closer look at the top binding










Well those are my 4 main builds on the go right now
I think I have a disease
I can't stop building these things
It's so damn much fun and rewarding seeing them come together


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice looking bodies. How come so many Teles? Also what about the necks? Do you make them yourself? Just full of questions aren't I. I certainly look forward to seeing the finished guitars. Keep us updated.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Tee hee he is waiting for me to make walnut necks !!!

Hey just how long does it take to bind one of them things?


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Lowtones said:


> Nice looking bodies. How come so many Teles? Also what about the necks? Do you make them yourself? Just full of questions aren't I. I certainly look forward to seeing the finished guitars. Keep us updated.


Bodies are all built from scratch
Here is what the cedar one started as









As for necks I have this one for the birdseye one










Might have to tint it a bit
I have this neck I think I will use on the red one.IT is off a mid 80's Contemporary tele


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Tee hee he is waiting for me to make walnut necks !!!
> 
> Hey just how long does it take to bind one of them things?


Are you the guy I got the neck from on ebay?I just received it today.It looks great.

Yes I need a walnut neck:smilie_flagge17:

As for binding,doing reg double binding goes pretty quick now.I have done enough of them.I would say in 2 hours I can have the routes cut and the binding installed.
The laminated ones take quite a bit longer


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I am the guy that emailed about trying to get one made. I think that I am going to attempt it. When you are talking four guitars at $150 and up making them is looking attractive. I have quartersawn walnut roughed out. 

Sure are a lot of tricks to learn. This is my first build so it's a bit of a challenge. I glued those tops on and routed them flush. That Cocobolo is brittle. I lost a chunk on the top bout of one. It took a a piece of walnut with it  The tops are really hard too. Time to hone the cabinet scrapers real sharp. 
Probably have to radius the edge by hand to. 

I will post some pics up tomorrow. I am working on some cabinets at the same time and hope to have them ready to spray at the same time. I also have a spalted tele body dropped of by a forum member to fit in there as well. lofu


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

yucch this sucks ....


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I had a tearout on my walnut one.Next one I will cut as close as I can with the bandsaw and sand,rasp etc the top into final shape.
We all have to learn by our mistakes,thats what makes it so fun:smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> I had a tearout on my walnut one.Next one I will cut as close as I can with the bandsaw and sand,rasp etc the top into final shape.
> We all have to learn by our mistakes,thats what makes it so fun:smile:


HA the sander didn't touch the cocobolo... that's why I went back to the shaper .... heading out to the shop now guess what I will be doing ...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Marty you see this guys stuff? 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...go=DR&its=S%2BI%2BSS&itu=ISS%2BUCI%2BSI&otn=3


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Marty you see this guys stuff?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...go=DR&its=S%2BI%2BSS&itu=ISS%2BUCI%2BSI&otn=3


Hey they look pretty good.Can't say I really like the truss rod cover but other than that:smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> Hey they look pretty good.Can't say I really like the truss rod cover but other than that:smile:


 Yeah he's had a few on. They all have have sold for under $100. Not sure about his truss rod is. Not that a truss rod would be hared to make.


----------

